# Met to launch “Nightly Met Opera Streams,” a free series of encore Live in HD presentations



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 15, 2020)

If anyone enjoys the opera like I do, the Met is doing free livestreams every day online!




__





Met launches “Nightly Met Opera Streams,” a free series of encore Live in HD presentations streamed on the company website during the coronavirus closure







www.metopera.org


----------

